
Elon Musk calls for Amazon breakup - blackflame7000
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/04/elon-musk-calls-for-amazon-split-after-alex-berenson-claims-censorship.html
======
fsflover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23420046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23420046)

------
Gabrielfair
I know the Overton Window has shifted, which will make what I'm about to
propose sound even more crazy, but how about Nationalizing Amazon?

